# Festool vs Flex



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

This is more of a get peoples thoughts thread, instead of "I'm thinking about buying one thread" as I can't justify spending that kind of money... Yet :devil:
Both the Shinex Rap 150 and PE 14-2 150 Rotary Polisher come in at about the same money (with the flex being about 50 notes cheaper, admittedly it isn't allot but it's nearly 2 bottles of polish)
As far as I can tell they are pretty much identical performance/weight wise, I was just wondering if there was a reason that one was pricier than the other.
I don't suppose anyone would have tried both and be able to give an accurate comparison?


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

i was considering these 2 when i wanted to get another polisher..i decided to get the new flex and never looked back..it's really nice machine, well built, and of course made in germany LOL

i will probably get CP to replace my Makita


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I posted a thread about this on DB: http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/rotary-forum/28964-my-thoughts-flex-pe14-2-vs.htm

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Tweak said:


> This is more of a get peoples thoughts thread, instead of "I'm thinking about buying one thread" as I can't justify spending that kind of money... Yet :devil:
> Both the Shinex Rap 150 and PE 14-2 150 Rotary Polisher come in at about the same money (with the flex being about 50 notes cheaper, admittedly it isn't allot but it's nearly 2 bottles of polish)
> As far as I can tell they are pretty much identical performance/weight wise, I was just wondering if there was a reason that one was pricier than the other.
> I don't suppose anyone would have tried both and be able to give an accurate comparison?


The Festool is better value for money as you get a full three year warranty.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The Festool machine is manufactured by Flex so you're getting a decent quality machine either way!

Alex


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> The Festool machine is manufactured by Flex so you're getting a decent quality machine either way!
> 
> Alex


I was waiting for someone to say this. LOL

Do you have any proof Alex?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

7MAT said:


> I was waiting for someone to say this. LOL
> 
> Do you have any proof Alex?


Only what the guys at Flex told me, as Festool generaly manufacture woodworking machinery it would've been far too expensive for them in R&D to design and build a couple of polishers, therefore, Flex manufacture them under license. Have a word with your Festool rep! 

Alex


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Only what the guys at Flex told me, as Festool generaly manufacture woodworking machinery it would've been far too expensive for them in R&D to design and build a couple of polishers, therefore, Flex manufacture them under license. Have a word with your Festool rep!
> 
> Alex


I did when this was first mentioned on this forum last year.

The reply I got was that it was a complete and utter lie.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

7MAT said:


> I did when this was first mentioned on this forum last year.
> 
> The reply I got was that it was a complete and utter lie.


Fair enough, did you ask him to prove it was a lie?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Fair enough, did you ask him to prove it was a lie?


No but he did say that he was going to pass this by legal as he was very unhappy about the underhand sales technique used by the Flex salesman.

How about we both ask our reps for the proof or at least to put it in writing?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I run the new Flex, and an excellent machine it is too, maybe a few things that I would change design wise. I also run a CP, the Flex blows it out of the water..

Haven't used a Festool, although, I am sure both are excellent machines, try and use one of each before buying..


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

7MAT said:


> No but he did say that he was going to pass this by legal as he was very unhappy about the underhand sales technique used by the Flex salesman.
> 
> How about we both ask our reps for the proof or at least to put it in writing?


I'll mention it to him next time I speak to him.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ebbe J said:


> I posted a thread about this on DB: http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/rotary-forum/28964-my-thoughts-flex-pe14-2-vs.htm
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Thanks for the link. Nice to see the pair together :thumb:


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Ebbe J said:


> I posted a thread about this on DB: http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/rotary-forum/28964-my-thoughts-flex-pe14-2-vs.htm
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Thanks very much, this is exactly the sort of thing I was looking for... Instead of a *****fest on the origins of one of the machines.


----------

